# Printer Setup

## Ian

ok, i know there's a printer HOWTO, but i found that completely pointless, because it was only for usb hp printers, and i have a parrallel port brother laser printer.

my exact printer model is Brother MFC 4450.  it's a laser printer, copier, fax, and cheap black and white single page scanning (i don't bother using that function, but it does exist).  it, of course, plugs into /dev/lp0.  now, i'm simply trying to make the printer work, because if i don't, i'll have to set up windows so i can print stuff, which is rather pointless.  can someone point me at something to help me set up the printer?  :Smile:   also, i know i'll need it by tues. or wed., so if someone can help me tonight, or at least by tomorrow night, i'd be very, very happy, and go and tell all my friends to install gentoo :p.

----------

## gsfgf

1) add cups to your use vars.  in /etc/make.conf

2) emerge cups

3) goto www.linuxprinting.org and see what filter is best for you.  You can also try turboprint ( www.turboprint.de ) but it costs money for high res.

install suggested filter (if its gimp-print, install gimp-print-cups)

4) run cupsd (in a terminal)

5) rc-update add cups default  (may be cupsd im not sure)

6) open http://localhost:631 in a browser

7) configuere printer

----------

## Ian

to add cups to my use vars, do i just put in 

```
USE="cups"
```

the rest seems to make sense, but of course, kind of hard to get around the first step  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Yes, in addiction to whatever other flags you want to use

----------

## Ian

i was looking at the linuxprinting.org site, and i noticed that my printer, brother MFC 4450 isn't there, but MFC 4000/4550 is there.  i'm assuming they're all similar printers, but i'm not sure if the driver would be the same.  is there any chance of my blowing something up if i put the wrong driver on, or would it just not load and tell me it's broken?

----------

## gsfgf

nope.  you'll be fine w/ those.

----------

## Ian

ok, thanks a bunch.  if i have any other problems or such i'll ask, but i think i should get it from here (of course, that means i'll be back in five minutes  :Wink: ).

----------

## Ian

ok, this whole making printers work thing is annoying me now.  i'm going to sleep about now (stupid school, not like i learn anything there  :Razz: ), and i still haven't figrued this out.  i'm not sure if it just doesn't like Brother MFCs, but shouldn't it at least work as a laser printer?  when i try to add a printer using the webadmin thing, it doesn't even offer brother as a choice.  why!?!  oh well, someone please help me, because i don't feel like booting into windows once a night so i can print out all my stuff...

----------

## gsfgf

try installing turboprint.  It supports brother.  What filter are you using?

----------

